# Dogs & plants



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/ht...terinary_qa_outdoor_plants_and_your_pets.html
Good info article, something for everyone. Hope this isn't considered political? [-X


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Steve Estrada said:


> http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/ht...terinary_qa_outdoor_plants_and_your_pets.html
> Good info article, something for everyone. Hope this isn't considered political? [-X


My dogs hardly ever eat FLOWERS! They do enjoy chomping on grass when they feel the need to PUKE for some reason!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've got a few dog killers in my flower beds. People killers also but the most that ever happens is when Trooper tosses his big plastic ball in the beds and crushes all kinds of "stuff."
Both dogs are grass grazers but I've never seen them munching on the plants......other then ripe tomatoes. 
DAMN! I just planted 6 of them this past week. Here we go again! ](*,)


----------

